# Why do people 18+ post in the YOUNG ARCHERS section?



## straitshot (Jul 6, 2005)

you only got another month and 1/2 dont you. i dont know why they post, but as long as they arent flooding the section, i could care less.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

For me it is because I click on new posts, which list all new posts including the youngster’s forum… If I see a question for which I have input based on the subject line I don’t look at which forum the post is in, I just click the post button… 

Maybe you young folks need a special password to prevent us OLD folks from seeing your secrets… and sharing our knowledge…


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

They are allowed to post in here because they may have importants words of advice and a lot of knowledge to share to us younger generations.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

I think ya'll got the wrong impression, I LOVE to get tips and tricks that come from experience, but to just post about other things NOT pertaining to help and info, thats what I was specifically pointing at


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

because we want to pretend we are "young archers" all over again.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Ill take that:darkbeer:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

3D, sometimes you young ones have the best topics. :wink: 

But now I don't know if I should respond. I'll try to give you alls a wide berth, if ya need anything give a shout.

Bill


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Haha some are young at heart I reckon

-Chase


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

Know why? Older things are always loved by younger guyz just look at the low rider car... muscle car... old rock n roll
everyone love old stuff! Thats old school! so that's why we need older archer :wink:


----------



## bow-hunter20 (Nov 3, 2005)

Same reason you young people post in the regular bow hunting section, to share and gain knoledge.


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

3DBIGBULLX said:


> WHY:secret:


Can you say, "Mentor"?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

CM JOAD said:


> Can you say, "Mentor"?



WIthout Advice a Jedi Master you will not become

-Yoda-


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

JAVI said:


> For me it is because I click on new posts, which list all new posts including the youngster’s forum… If I see a question for which I have input based on the subject line I don’t look at which forum the post is in, I just click the post button…
> 
> Maybe you young folks need a special password to prevent us OLD folks from seeing your secrets… and sharing our knowledge…



amen... end the end it does not matter... it is probably a benifit... the old and gray also come with great knowledge... that knowledge makes it alot easier to go to the next step in your shooting...


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

They do have a point


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

bow-hunter20 said:


> Same reason you young people post in the regular bow hunting section, to share and gain knoledge.


don't you mean KNOWLEDGE :mg:


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*come on*

come on man everyone can't be expected to be perfect in anyway especially spelling why they are only people and human error is indefinant lol jk was just sticking up for the people with or without a voice as in my nature.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

Jim C said:


> WIthout Advice a Jedi Master you will not become
> 
> -Yoda-


Are you starting Jedi mind games at tournements now


----------



## mnshortdraw (Mar 6, 2006)

*!*

Just keeping watch on the future of archery!!


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Im 18 as of today and yall aint gettin rid of me haha.

-Chase


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

dogdrivers.net said:


> Im 18 as of today and yall aint gettin rid of me haha.
> 
> -Chase


Happy birthday!

For the record, I help keep an eye on this forum, but very rarely post. I'd prefer to see this forum stay nearly exclusive to younger archers.

Bless you all.......


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*This Mod agrees as well*



Recordkeeper said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> For the record, I help keep an eye on this forum, but very rarely post. I'd prefer to see this forum stay nearly exclusive to younger archers.
> 
> Bless you all.......


THis forum is for youth to use and older archers need to stay in general archery section. Any of the youth here see a promblem, dont hesitate to pm me or Recordkeeper. I do enjoy dropping in and reading here from time to time. You are the future.
DB


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks recordkeeper. Daniel I wont cause problems you know me :wink: haha. 

-Chase


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

Sometimes its not their age its b/c they are new to the sight or archery all together and want to kind get a feel for it before jumping in with all the big dogs right away and getting intemidated and scared off...I know this from personal experience b/c i spent a couple weeks exclusivlly in the youth fourm before going anywere else. (Sorry for the spelling errors...im in kinda hurry)


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

they do it to help us out...i need help now and then...they usually helps us...ty noe


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

I think cause ther new and think we know some thing or they like making fun of us cause we dont very much. or there just bored and think we need there help in things wich some people do like me some times


----------

